# Haven't visited in a while!



## The captain (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are some updates of Peanut, had him for 3 months now. He is doing well but no noticeable growth.
Everyone loves the little guy, i noticed baths REALLY benefit his well being.














I'll toss up some pics of my rainbow boa too, since i took a photoshoot with her today as well.
















Thanks for looking, comments are nice!

-Sam


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 28, 2009)

why was your rainbow trying to bite you?


----------



## The captain (Jan 28, 2009)

just an ill tempered baby, not uncommon, she usually is pretty chill actually.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Sam: Nice pictures! I'm not fond of snakes, but you got some good shots. The baby tortoise is lookin' good. Thanks for sharing. Always good to see other folks' animals.

Yvonne


----------



## The captain (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks, i only have 2 snakes.
the boa and a spotted python.

you should become fond of them, they are great.


----------



## terryo (Jan 28, 2009)

That first picture is so cute. It looks like a cartoon...she is smiling, with little chubby cheeks.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the name Peanut, and cute pics! I guess I'm another tort person who doesn't like snakes though.


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 28, 2009)

As a previous owner of several snakes a new owner of torts, I think snakes are an acquired taste. They all look good to me.  But what is the strange reptile in the mirror?

Dawna


----------



## The captain (Jan 28, 2009)

that ones latin name is:
sexymondos energywastus 

haha lol
common name sam


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmm, I think I know that one but it looked different. And it definitely wasn't CB. LOL Your funny. 

Dawna


----------



## The captain (Jan 29, 2009)

lolololololololololol


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great shots of Peanut and Peanut does look like hes smiling in the first shot  
I think the pics of your snake are sweet.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 30, 2009)

The captain said:


> that ones latin name is:
> sexymondos energywastus
> 
> haha lol
> common name sam








That was a good one!

Kristina


----------



## The captain (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## Isa (Feb 1, 2009)

Peanut is looking great, she is a real cutie 
I am not too crazy about snakes, but yours is looking good, a bit mad at the camera but looking good


----------



## The captain (Feb 1, 2009)

yes, i just want to say that i did not know so few of you tort people are into snakes, i was under the impression that if you like reptiles you like them all.

PLEASE, do not judge snakes by the photos. 99 percent of snakes are friendly and non agressive. this baby is just a bit tempermental, but please dont let the pics influence your opinion on them.

Got it? thanks.

and yeah. Thanks i love my baby.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Feb 1, 2009)

Peanut is so cute. Great pictures.

Evan


----------



## The captain (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a GF who hates snakes will not be in the same house with one. But really likes my 2 DT. She even touched them. She said it is because they are cute and the snakes aren't. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I have seen some beautiful reptiles of all types.

Dawna


----------

